# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ξάνθης >  Χρειάζομαι μια ενημέρωση!!!

## savvas2005

Γειά χαρά παιδία!!!Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω μήπως έχει κανένας νέα απο το wirelless της Ξάνθης. Θέλω να μπώ στο δίκτυο τους! Μπαίνω στο site τους στο xwn αλλα έχουν να κάνουν post απο τις αρχές του 2006!!

Ευχαριστώ  ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

Εδώ είναι καλύτερα  ::

----------


## dti

Επικοινώνησε με τον panxer μέσω του forum.

----------


## DolceVii

Καλησπέρα... Τί γίνετε παιδιά εδώ; υπάρχει κάτι στημένο στην Ξάνθη;

----------

